# I gotta get in shape. Too much sitting has ruined my body.



## bson1257 (Jun 20, 2011)

Too much abuse has gone on for too long. From now on there will be 50 pushups each morning, 50 pullups. There will be no more pills, no more bad food, no more destroyers of my body. From now on will be total organization. Every muscle must be tight.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

... Maybe you should go slower? Something actually attainable/ maintainable?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You go, Travis!

Keep that temple in shape!


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

50 pushups every morning? :O You call yourself out of shape?


----------



## bson1257 (Jun 20, 2011)

Logan X said:


> You go, Travis!
> 
> Keep that temple in shape!


Travis is my biggest inspiration for getting in shape. lol


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

One of these days I'm gonna get organizized :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

bson1257 said:


> Too much abuse has gone on for too long. From now on there will be 50 pushups each morning, 50 pullups. There will be no more pills, no more bad food, no more destroyers of my body. From now on will be total organization. Every muscle must be tight.


...you talkin' to me?


----------



## Judge (Oct 15, 2010)

nothing to it but to do it


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Now just go save some prostitutes.


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

lol...this thread made me laugh

I do need to get my apartment organizized


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have been doing something like this in the past few months (lots of running and biking, plus much better diet). I have made some improvements, but I need to get in really good shape by Halloween...


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

What happens on Halloween?


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

bson1257 said:


> Too much abuse has gone on for too long. From now on there will be 50 pushups each morning, 50 pullups. There will be no more pills, no more bad food, no more destroyers of my body. From now on will be total organization. Every muscle must be tight.


I'm with you! I started working out a few months and I feel so much better now.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I feel the same. I started working out and taking supplements a few weeks ago as i dont want to be out of shape anymore. Just need to stick at it now.


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

p90x


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

http://hundredpushups.com/week1.html


----------



## mrdeez (Jul 29, 2010)

If you can do 50 pullups every morning you have to be at least in decent shape.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

dude, im lucky to do 10 push ups and 3 pull ups


----------

